# Irritable bowel syndrome and bright red blood...scared



## Ilovebroadway (May 26, 2009)

I'm 23 years old and suffer from IBS (well the doc said with the symptoms and the family history its most likely IBS)Is it common with Irritable Bowel syndrome that after being constipated for a few days and finally using the rest room to have bright red blood in the toilet after you go and when you wipe?I'm really scared right now, my mom who is a nurse said it was just a tear from going to the bathroom and bright red blood is nothing to worry about but dark black blood would be.......Just curious if other people with IBS have been through thisIts happened before and lasted a day or two but I don't remember it being this much, then again I'm scared out of my mind over it


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Constipated stools often irritate things like hemorrhoids and make them bleed.It isn't an IBS symptom, but anyone who is constipated for any reason may find that hard, hard to pass stool makes a hemorrhoid or fissure, etc. bleed.Most of the time these things clear up on their own, or with some over the counter cream. Sometimes they can get bad enough that you need medical intervention but I think most of the time it clears up on its own.


----------



## Ilovebroadway (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Its just scary and I've been dealing with this IBS stuff since I was 14 or 15. And mom said it should be fine in a day or two (again she is a nurse and she suffers from IBS)......but it still helps to hear that its somewhat common.


----------



## Ilovebroadway (May 26, 2009)

okay TMI I know.First BM very hard, came on very fast.....that is when the bleeding started. Its only when I go to the bathroom.Second BM....starting to soften and the blooding is just a few drops dripping when I go (I guess it looks like more blood in the water than it is)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would try to calm down a bit hon.. this is more than likely what Kathleen said... just some hemmies that are not too happy.Bright red blood is rarely a big concern.


> (I guess it looks like more blood in the water than it is)


 Usually that is the case.So go get yourself some OTC cream or oinments to soothe things down there and see if that helps.All the bestBQ


----------



## Ilovebroadway (May 26, 2009)

Will do.I know i"m overreacting a bit....but i'm one of those who can't stand the sight of blood to begin with and freaks out over it


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I second all that has been said here, and I agree with your mum too. Good luck!


----------



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

I wouldnt be too worried. You may just have a wee cut in the skin or hemmies, both can bleed. If your stools are black thats when you need to worry as thats digested blood. If you start passing alot of blood though and its in your stools go and see a dr so they can check out for any other problems.


----------



## Ilovebroadway (May 26, 2009)

Just letting you know after that day it did stop


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Great! Glad to hear it ..... and may it not come back any time soon! BQ


----------

